# Gaming PS3



## Martin cape (13 May 2013)

Hi guys,

Anyone on here own/play a PS3?especially Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3? We could have our own clan going!!!


----------



## zico_aqua (14 May 2013)

not into MW3 much ..but i'm an Assasins Creed fan!


----------



## kirk (14 May 2013)

We own but hardly play the thing due to time. When our ps3 is on our sons are playing skylanders.  or were watching a dvd. I'm not that keen on our new console the 500gb I prefered our old 60 but got sick of sticking it in the oven to re ball.


----------



## stemag (14 May 2013)

i played cod on the xbox best game ever but i stopped on the latest one i became to addicted
   now when my eyes hurt from reading to much on here i have a quick go on candy crush lol


----------



## Martin cape (14 May 2013)

Aww . I only have my bro who plays COD. I feel lonely. 

I wish I was 12 again and had loads of mates on it lol


----------



## Kurono (27 May 2013)

I just got one and haven't played it YET! But want too, I'm really big into Borderlands 2 though at the moment as I put well over 300 hours into Borderlands 1 xD... ahh I miss my days in highschool do all my work at school come home and game with the pals. Great times!!!


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 May 2013)

Army of 2 at the moment and gt5 inbetween killing stuff. Not big on online war games capture flag and deathmatch etc. they would be better if you could do propper war scenarios(using your team for to complete multiple objectives) rather than most flags/kills per team, im bored of deathmatches from earlier games. Hopefully next gen consoles will bring some good online war scenarios rather than the usual arena muck. 
And why wont nintendo use faster processors and bigger memory instead of making a kids toy which has as much power as a calculator. That way they could claim back the market which they lost to ps and xbox. I dont know anybody who blew up a n64 back in the day and mine only died cos i puked on it when i was drunk


----------



## Michael W (28 May 2013)

I'm more of a battlefield 3 kinda guy, not played any COD before. Aside from that I'm a mega big Final Fantasy fan, ah the alliteration.


----------



## Martin cape (28 May 2013)

What's everyone think of the new consoles? PS4 and Xbox One?


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 May 2013)

Any details about what they got under the hood yet


----------



## LondonDragon (28 May 2013)

Martin cape said:


> What's everyone think of the new consoles? PS4 and Xbox One?


 
Too early to tell, but looks like MS is focusing a little more on multimedia, a device to replace all others while the PS4 is a proper gaming device so time will tell. Not sure how the combination of Operating systems will work on the XBox One either, Windows 8 and the XBox OS in there, plus another to transition between the two seamless! We will see how seamless it is 

http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1159460/thumbs/o-RALPH-CIFRA-570.jpg?6


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 May 2013)

Lol they cant get windows right how they gonna manage that by release date and write an xbox os that will work with it. they may as well make a high power tablet and stick another dodgy os on it and bundle a free gamepad and xbox emulator with it. They might just about get it seamless by the time the next next generation comes along


----------



## Martin cape (28 May 2013)

I like the look of the Xbox out of the 2. Especially the kinect that comes with it . 

I've heard also that they won't be making COD anymore on the PS4. But, have to wait till next month to find out full crack at E3.


----------

